# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçilerin Borçlanma İle Emeklilik Hakkı Bitiyor

## veli

BORC.jpg
Türkiye zamanında 'döviz getirsinler' diye gurbetçilere, yurtdışı sürelerini borçlanarak emeklilik hakkı tanımıştı. Artık hakkın kaldırılması düşünülüyor. Bakan Çelik, gurbetçilerden emekli olanların sayısının yıllık 150 binlere ulaştığını ve emekli sayısını artırdığını ifade edince kaldırılması Bakanlar Kurulu'nda görüşüldü. Bu konuda son söz ise Başbakan Erdoğan'a kaldı

Dünyada yurtdışında bulunan vatandaşlarına, yurtdışı borçlanma hakkı vererek emekli eden tek ülkeyiz. Tıpkı emeklilerine çalışma hakkı verip de onlardan sosyal güvenlik destek primi (SGDP) alan tek ülke olduğumuz gibi.

ARTIRILIP DÜŞÜRÜLDÜ
Türkiye'nin döviz sıkıntısı çektiği 1978 yılında, 2147 sayılı Yurtdışı Borçlanma Kanunu çıkarılmış ve gurbetçi işçilerimiz ile yanında bulunan ev hanımı eşlerine, döviz getirsin diye yurtdışında çalışma süreleri ve ikamet sürelerini Türkiye'de SSK'ya, Bağ-Kur'a ve Emekli Sandıklarına borçlanma hakkı getirilmişti. Önce günlüğüne 1 dolar veriliyordu, sonra 2 dolar oldu, ardından 5 dolara çıktı, nihayetinde 3.5 dolara düşürüldü. Şimdi ise günlüğü 10 lira ile 65 lira arasında değişiyor. Ardından da 1985 yılında 2147 sayılı Kanun'u kaldırdık, borçlanmayı ve emekliliği biraz daha zorlaştırarak 3201 sayılı Yurtdışı Borçlanma Kanunu'nu getirdik. Şimdi uygulamada 3201 sayılı Kanun var. 
Sosyal Güvenlik Reformu'nun 4. yılının değerlendirilmesi sunumunda, Bakanlar Kurulu'nda sosyal güvenlik sisteminin açıklarından biri olarak gurbetçilerin yurtdışı borçlanma hakkı da Bakan Faruk Çelik tarafından gündeme getirildi ve Avrupa'da var olan krizler sebebiyle son yıllarda 100 binlerce gurbetçi yurtdışı borçlanması yaparak Türkiye'den emekli olmaya başladı. Türkiye'de hiç sigortalılık süresi olmayan bir gurbetçi erkek en az 90 bin lira, kadın ise 72 bin lira vererek emekli oluyor. Ki verdikleri paralar da öyle azımsanacak paralar değil. Bu ödedikleri paralara karşı aldıkları emekli aylığı 700 ile 800 lira arasında değişiyor. Faruk Çelik, gurbetçilerden emekli olanların sayısının yıllık 150 binlere ulaştığını ve emekli sayısını artırdığını ifade edince de kaldırılması Bakanlar Kurulu'nda görüşüldü, bu konuda da son söz Başbakan'a kaldı.

MAVİ KARTLILAR DAVALARLA SGKYI DİZE GETİRİYORLAR

Gurbetçilerimizden bazıları, bulundukları ülke vatandaşı olmak için Bakanlar Kurulundan izinli olarak Türk vatandaşlığından çıkıyorlar. Türkiye de bu kişilere mavi kart veriyor ve deniyor ki, Seçme ve seçilme hakkı hariç tüm haklara sahipsiniz. SGK ise aslında yasal hakları olduğu halde bu kişilere yurtdışı borçlanma hakkı tanımıyor. Bu kişiler de SGKyı mahkemeye verip davayla borçlanarak emekli oluyorlar. İşte bunların sayısı da hiç azımsanacak gibi değil ve SGKnın eziyetlerine rağmen zorla emekli oluyorlar. Bakanlar Kurulunda bu konu da görüşüldü ve yeni bir yasal düzenlemeyle emeklilikleri zorlaştırılacak hatta imkânsız hale getirilecek, son söz yine Başbakanda...



YURTDIŞI BAŞLANGIÇ DAVALARI

Çok sayıda ülkeyle sosyal güvenlik sözleşmemiz var ve hemen hepsinde Taraf ülkedeki işe giriş tarihi, diğer ülke için de işe giriş tarihidir deniyor. Ama SGK yurtdışı borçlanması yapanlara bu kuralı uygulamayıp emekli etmiyor. Bu kişiler de dava açarak emekli oluyorlar. Şimdi Bakanlar Kurulu, davayla emekliliğin önüne geçmek istiyor.

----------

